# If you Can't Do Pneumatics, Get This!!!!!!



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

My wife and I stopped by our local Spirit Superstore that opened today for the Halloween season. The store manager demonstrated a very cool wireless remote controlled 3 foot tall electronic corpse lifter that worked like my pneumatic version. It's a skeleton in a grim reaper robe in a laying down position. Press the remote and a very strong and loud spring launches it up to the sitting position. While this is going on, LED's in the face come on and audio phrases start. When the routine is complete, a motor slowly lowers it back to the laying position. This thing will scare the heck out of TOT'ers.

I'm going back for a second one tomorrow. The mechanics looks pretty heavy duty and the best part is that it works on 4 "AA" batteries, and one 9 volt for the remote. It also comes with bags to fill with sand to keep it stationary, and believe me, you'll need them.

I did find a great video of it triggering which shows just how fast it is. Even my wife can't wait to trigger this thing on the kids, which really makes it even more fun that she's into it. Spirit has a 20% coupon that you can print out. The prop is $39.99 less 20%, believe me, you'll have a ball with this thing. Anyway, check out the video.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/w...1&mov_count=1&item_name=Rising+From+The+Grave


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to check them out tomorrow!`


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, I have no doubt you'll love this thing. If you get one, just remember it needs to be staked or weighted down before you trigger it. For testing, you can hold the front down with your foot, but keep your face away from it..LOL


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm guessing the real life one if faster than the video one


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool, I'll be going to Spirit to check it out.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Shakes said:


> I'm guessing the real life one if faster than the video one


Yes, mine is.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

You wouldn't have a link to that 20% coupon would you? I can't seem to find it.

*EDIT*
Never mind, found it. 
*Severin <= === big blind dummy*


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I printed out the entire page as Spirit emailed me. I hope it won't be to large for you, but here it is.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Richie! Now I have to go back today and spend more money, darn (hehehe). So what is this prop called, I didn't see it yesterday so I thought I would call first?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> So what is this prop called, I didn't see it yesterday so I thought I would call first?


I took a photo of the box for you. I know you'll love this thing.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Richie! I think I saw that somewhere else, maybe online and liked it but wasn't sure how it looked in real life. I really want to try my hand at pneumatics but was going to wait till next year, but this is even better. I even have that same coffin. I was going to put a motor in but now maybe I'll use it for the pop-up. Thanks for sharing and the pic.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOO HOO sounds like a prop to hack to me


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm interested in the mechanism running this thing. A spring and motor setup could be very useful. Can you give us an "under the cloak" look at this prop Richie?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

(Doing the snoopy happy dance)

THANK YOU Richie!!!!!!!!! Hubby and I were just looking at that yesterday, and were wondering if it would be worth it... :devil: Thanks for the heads up!!!!

(sung to the tune of We're off to see the wizard): I'm off to buy the Reaper!!! Hehehehe


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> Can you give us an "under the cloak" look at this prop Richie?


Your welcome everyone.

Sure ScareFX, here is your photo. I put my hand in to give it some scale.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very interesting. Thanks Richie!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I just picked up a second one as a spare. Naturally they trigger at the same time, which I knew they would. The great thing is the stereo effect when using them both together and separated by about 10 feet. The audio actually syncs exactly together. I like this better than my full size pneumatic.


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, this looks awesome!

Richie, regarding slightlymad's comment, do you think this thing has enough quality to stand up to some hacking?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi there Kung,

Once held in place correctly, it has punch to it. The PVC rod that supports the figure is in two detachable pieces. I'm sure it would really slam upwards if one was removed making it half as long. Replacing the skeleton with a different figure is easily doable. I suppose it depends on how far you intend to hack it. I can't say what the longevity is and the reason I purchased two of them. With the 20% coupon, I spent about $34.00 out the door. Considering what it does, I'd say it's worth you picking one up and seeing what you can do with it. I'd certainly love to hear how far hacking can go with it. I'd like to see if reprogramming it is possible, which I'm sure it what you have in mind. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

Here is the link to the main page of Spirit below. On the bottom right of the page you can sign up for the Email Only special offers. They'll send you the 20% off coupon should you find anything you wish to purchase from them.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde..._campaign=GG&gclid=CNO-gKLBuY4CFQwsOAodOzvOwQ


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like that could be a fun and interesting prop... thatnks for posting your findings!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks sooo much! I saw it in a magazine, but i'm soooo glad you found that youtube video. Thank YOU!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Spirit's website doesn't have any more in stock and the nearest Spirit store is 98 miles away from me. Has anyone seen this for sale at any other site?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Rick,

The only other place that sells it is "Things you Never Knew Existed" at the link below, but it's more money. They also have a great video of it. If you want to see exactly how well it triggers and the speed of it, click on it.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/w...page_no=&UID=2007091022211351&page_no=1&qty=1


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought one an I am going to drill holes in the plastic base to I can stake it down. I don't know if the sand bags will hold. I am thinking of changing the fabric to something else. Might look cooler.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

dionicia said:


> I don't know if the sand bags will hold. I am thinking of changing the fabric to something else. Might look cooler.


If you do find another way to stake it down, make sure you post your results. I to had no intensions of using the sand bags. I also wanted to make the costume better, but I don't want to add weight to it. I love how fast this thing triggers.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I Went to spirit yesterday to buy one and they wouldn't accept my coupon, said it was a franchise store not a corporate store. His loss, there's another Spirit store even closer that took my coupon two days ago. I just hope they don't recognize me when I go back.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought some light weight fabric at walmart for $1.00 a yard (bought 9 yards  ). I think I might add some mesh curtain type fabric and some of the blucky arms and try to rig them to go up when he rises. That might look better than the arms crossed. Besides, I can use the hands for a grave popper.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

My spirit store is not open yet.  They have a sign on the door that says... "Open in a few days"


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

spideranne said:


> My spirit store is not open yet.  They have a sign on the door that says... "Open in a few days"


The Spirit company has been having difficulties with the trucking company they've been using to deliver mechandise to the stores. Most of their stores have been late opening. I've been wanting to see if those talking skulls they have are any better than the lousy $99.00 ones they sold last year. I think this years version of the two talking skulls is about $29.00.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

OK Richie, I had to go buy one. I will be making a coffin to put it in and will somehow change the clothing and face but keep it light weight. 

I have three Spirit stores near me. Only one of them is open now. I went in with the coupon and was buying two items - one $40 and one $20. The owner or manager said to the cashier to ring up the cheapest item with the 20% discount. I told her I wanted the $40 item at 20% off. Every store that has coupons like dept. stores, Michaels, JoAnns always, naturally takes the most expensive item to give you the discount. Not this store. She said they have always done it that way in the past (bull s.)! I said that the coupon did not say anything like that so she said she would do it this time and check into it with corporate (ah, how nice). If she wasn't going to give me the discount I was going to tell her to put the $20 item away and I was only buying the $40 item with the coupon. What an idiot! I will not go back to that store to buy anything. I'll wait for the others to open.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a halloween adventures store and it pretty much sucks...wish I had spirit


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Evil Eyes said:


> The owner or manager said to the cashier to ring up the cheapest item with the 20% discount. .


That's outragous! I'd contact the corporate office and complain. Buckaneerbabe had a problem too with the store near her not wanting to take the coupon also. Unfortunately they are the only game in town who carry's decent Halloween animatronics for the home haunter. Sorry you had a problem, I hope your Gave Riser works well and was worth the hassle.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I just got back with mine, and with the discount. Thanks Richie!


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

I had the same problem at the SPIRIT by me. I had a $20 item and a $5 and they put the discount with the $5 then they didn't want to change it, so I told em to void the transaction and they didn't wanna give me the coupon back. So I left and walked back in with another coupon and walked up again with the $20 item, then they didn't want to take the coupon saying I had already used it. After jawing back and forth with the manager I pulled out yet another coupon and no where did it say "Only 1 per day" or anything like that, just 1 discount for 1 item. I got the discount after 20 minutes arguing. All that for a savings of a few bucks. I wont go back till after halloween


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Monger,

Spirit sends me these 20% coupons every other day. I've purchased two of the Grave Risers, one on Saturday and then on Sunday, and used the coupon for each one. They never gave me a hassle, but I'm sure my wife and I were there first customers of the season. Anyone who has had a problem, I'd contact the corporate office. Tell them you'll never shop in one of their stores again.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I think Richie gets away with it because according to the picture he has posted, he looks just like Frankenstein. Who gives Frankenstein lip about coupons!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

HalloweenRick said:


> I think Richie gets away with it because according to the picture he has posted, he looks just like Frankenstein. Who gives Frankenstein lip about coupons!


Do you really think I look like Frankenstein? Darn it, I was hoping I was a little better looking. I admit, store clerks do seem to get very nervous and shaky when I'm around.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey folks...just a heads up. One of the forum members was going to purchase a Grave Riser from Spirit. They tested it in the store UNASSEMBLED to make sure the gear box and wireless remote control worked okay. Without the weight of the skeleton in place to hold back that heavy duty spring, the gear box shattered. Please be careful and hackers be even more careful.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

5 Spirit stores plus online and there are none available from Pittsburgh to Canton Ohio. 2 stores had broken ones on display (that seems like a bad omen). I guess I gotta learn pneumatics!  

PS: you do look like frank, no offense or anything. Maybe if you combed your hair different? 
:zombie:


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Richie said:


> They tested it in the store UNASSEMBLED to make sure the gear box and wireless remote control worked okay.


On a side note, before you leave the store with anything electronic or mechanical, make sure
you test it out before you buy it.

I once bought a mini strobe from a Spirit store only to find out it didn't work when I brought it home.

I tried to take it back and was told, "Sorry, all sales final!"


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hooray!! I wasb't able to order it last week and today I was able to do so!! Just so you know!! Try again today!!:jol:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I called both my spirit stores and asked if they had it, and they said no.
My wife went and saw it so grabbed it for me for my bd. Gonna play with it tonight and change it some.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Beth said:


> Hooray!! I wasb't able to order it last week and today I was able to do so!! Just so you know!! Try again today!!:jol:


Beth, thanks so much - ordered it today with the "SPIRIT499" in the coupon code and got 20% off plus $4.99 shipping. Now I'm going to be like Ralphie in Christmas Story checking my mailbox everyday for my secret decoder ring.
:zombie:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn, my spirit doesnt open until Wednesday...UGH...This thing looks cool as hell and im SOOO not a pneumatics person.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks Beth! Just ordered mine!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> I once bought a mini strobe from a Spirit store only to find out it didn't work when I brought it home.
> 
> I tried to take it back and was told, "Sorry, all sales final!"


Hey Moon,

Perhaps late in the season they may be able to get away with that "all sales are final" business. But for right now, I believe the policy is exchange or store credit towards something else. The downside to a store like Walmart not carrying the better animatronics. At least with them, they take anything back.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Stopped by Spirit on my way home from work. This year they are setup in the mall, so there aren't any signs. I had a good idea which part of the mall they'd be in so I found them right away. Walked through the whole store (it seems bigger than last year due to the unusual shape of the store) and didn't see the popup skeleton. One employee was able to point me in the right direction, and another customer came in and asked about them right after I found the boxes. I used the 20% coupon I got in my email box which made the prop under $35 including tax. As I was leaving, the employee was taking one out of the box to be setup.

The cashier asked about the coupon and said she should get one so she can get 45% off (employees get 25% off - maybe I should apply)


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice going GPS.

The pages on this thread are really adding up. Not to sound like a broken record, but just in case some of you missed my post the other day regarding safety issues with this Grave Riser, here it is again.

Hey folks...just a heads up. One of the forum members was going to purchase a Grave Riser from Spirit. They tested it in the store UNASSEMBLED to make sure the gear box and wireless remote control worked okay. Without the weight of the skeleton in place to hold back that heavy duty spring, the gear box shattered. Please be careful and hackers be even more careful.


----------



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

Bought mine today with my 20% off coupon. Set it up tonight and wouldn't you know it.. It wouldn't work properly. First, the batteries needed to be changed, because it didn't do anything except lay down and make the sound when I would press the remote. When I changed the batteries, all I heard was the gears stripping!!!! YEOW!! So I guess I'll be taking it back tomorrow and see if I can exchange it.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. That's a strong spring right there.



Richie said:


> Hey folks...just a heads up. One of the forum members was going to purchase a Grave Riser from Spirit. They tested it in the store UNASSEMBLED to make sure the gear box and wireless remote control worked okay. Without the weight of the skeleton in place to hold back that heavy duty spring, the gear box shattered. Please be careful and hackers be even more careful.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I just disrobed mine. He has a small Styrofoam head. I decided not to remove the head but I did paint him up to look a little more sinister. I love the little hands. I wish I could buy just a few of those for some windshield wiper grave poppers. I started working on his new cloak today. I have to pick up some cheesecloth tomorrow. I may add some monster mud for effect.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

dionica, I'd go easy on the monster mud as it will slow the spring down due to the extra weight. But as to cheesecloth, I'm all for it! Properly shredded, it should add a nice flowing effect.

Hubby and I picked this little guy up a few weeks ago and absolutely love him! We're planning on weighing him down with a couple of bricks which we'll check often during the night.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Dionicia.....
im doing the same thing to mine. Changing the clothing and the head.
here's a tip though, as u change it, keep checking the operation during ur changes. The little weight added from a small latex mask was enough to not let him pop up.
I cut the hands off his rob, so they hang down more, kinda gives a nice flaring arm effect when it pops up.
For the money, this thing seems neat, as there is so much u can do with it.
Im thinking of maybe grabing another.


----------



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I took mine back and Marky Mark was just phenomenal at the store! He actually went through the last 3 boxes they had opening each one to see if they worked. Unfortunately, only the last box actually work! So one out of 4, not too good. But I brought it back and had a blast with him. I'm thinking of raising him off the floor by putting him on a box behind a large tombstone and fastening him down. This way he'll be eye level with most of the bigger TOTs. I love the idea of the cheesecloth, this way there's more flowing movement. Thanks for the ideas. 
If anyone has video, I'd love to see them!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I found a huge selection of dollar fabrics at Walmart today. I bought 3 bolts one gray, one white, and one black. 

I found the old handle of my scythe (I knew it would come in handy one day) and it is light weight plastic. I want the arms to go up when it rises but I am still trying to figure out how to get that to work. If anyone has some ideas how to do this, I would appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Well I mistakenly added a dowel to the back to hold him up and the dowel slipped behind the gears (darn plastic) and now he doesn't run right. He has a tick now when he rises and lowers. I am not sure if he can be saved. On a side note, the paint I added makes him look a bit more sinister and the new cloak makes him look scary. I left the lights in his eyes but I set aside the other lights for something else. 

What a painful lesson to learn. If anyone has any fix suggestions I am all ears.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Quick note on this. I had been looking at this prop online for at least 5 weeks now and woudn't you know, they are sold out. On top of that, when I first found this on SPirit they were $29, went up to $39. I found them at Halloween USA for $49. ?!?!?!? I didn't buy it yet. After reading this, I'm worried I might not get it at all. I'm learning a tough lesson this year. BUY EARLY!
~~~~GW~~~~~


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Be Warned! THis was psoted on another forum. I wouldnt waste my money.



> Just a heads up; the grave popup that Spirit sells is
> not the highest quality. Our display unit was broken
> when we opened, and at least two of the other ones
> broke as well. Spirit has notified store owners that
> ...


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

I have gotten two this year (some one suggested stereo!) but I plan to hack it to 5 feet. I haven't weighed anything yet as to keep the center of gravity the same. 

Does anyone have any good ideas about how to extend the length but keep the weight down? 

I saw wood dowel as a good idea. I think PVC tubing and conduit will not allow for much weight at the head.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I would be very careful about altering this. I totally screwed mine up by adding only 1 pound extra. The little guy weighs 14.6 ounces. When I swapped the body and head for something that weighed less than 2 pounds, the prop worked a few times, then started stripping gears. It won't lower on its own now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like this prop is a bust. I wouldn't waste a dime on it.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Maybe I will save my broken guy and use him with a pneumatic pop up next year.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I had been toying with the concept of a motorized popup instead of pneumatics using bungee cords. Could never figure out a way to reset it though without possibly damaging the motor.

I was actually considering picking up one of these as an alternative to maybe hack or at least change out the costume. But after reading this I'm pretty sure I'll stand down on this one. 

Maybe someone can reverse engineer the concept and hack something a little more solid together.

-TM


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

If they could make it with metal instead of plastic gears, it would work out better. 

If someone build a small catapult that would itself back up, they can stick the pole on top of it, and ta-da!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Dionicia, that just sent my brain in the right direction - essentially a motorized trebuchet that uses the motor to recock it then a motion sensor that releases the relay... I'll have to tinker but it would loosely be based on The Flailer over at Allen's Halloween Page.

-TM


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm glad I could be of help. If you come up with something, please post some pics. I sure would like to see it.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I just got one from Spirit the other day, and so far he is still working.


----------



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had mine for about a week now, still working good, knock on wood


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

dionicia said:


> I'm glad I could be of help. If you come up with something, please post some pics. I sure would like to see it.


Threw some rough ideas together, see my post HERE.

-TM


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Did the coupon say limited to one item only? If not, why didn't they discount the purchase of the two combined?


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone working on a design based on the mechanism yet? Preferrably not pnumatic based, but with a wiper motor or something?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Underman,

The coupon is only good for one item. Even Michael's craft store adheres to that policy. I did purchase two of them, but on separate days using a second coupon. They honored both coupons.

*NOTE TO ANYONE WHO HAS PURCHASED THIS PROP:*

Well, the two I had shorted out from leaving them in the rain. So much for it being an OUTDOOR prop. If you want to hear a funny story, keep reading.

It was 4:00 AM and I was woken up by what appeared to be the Rising from the grave prop. Folks, you can't believe how loud this prop is at 4 AM in the morning while raining out. My first thought was someone was trying to steal them. I fly out the front door to see the face and other audio effects still triggered.

I walked into my graveyard to the prop and flipped the switch to the "Off" position. Nothing happened. It wasn't sitting up, mind you, just the LED lit face and audio effects where going non-stop. It was so loud, I thought it would wake the entire county. All I could do was pull all 4 of the 8" deep stakes out of the ground and run it into the garage. I was then able to find a screwdriver to open the battery box and remove the very hot batteries.

So the mechanics on both of mine didn't have the chance to self destruct, but the rain sure put an end to mine, or so I believe. I opened them up and have allowed them to dry out. I just haven't tested them yet. Just so you know, the radio control unit is located directly under the speaker. Once the speaker becomes saturated with water, it will drip onto the R/C board and short it out.

I love the mechanics on this prop. If these parts were remade out of alumunium gears and I figured the same type of alumuninum frame I made for my Crank Ghost's, this thing would be one great prop. Very unfortunate it isn't better made.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, I believe I must have gotten the Rising from the Grave prop that actually worked! I set it up just before the TOT's arrived, and it ran NONSTOP for 3 hours! The kids loved it!! I even had a six year old attack it, and I thought "kiss that $30 goodbye!" but the thing kept going! I think the trick is so long as you keep it dry and anchor the forward and bags legs with the enclosed sandbags you'll do Ok. It may have helped the prop being on soft grass too. Thanks so much to Richie for bringing this prop to my attention! It was a hit!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Richie


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was able to repair the water damage to one of mine and had it for our haunt. Nothing in my haunt scared the kids like this prop. I had one of my IR night cameras pointed as this prop. So my wife and I were able to see the fun when triggered. I've never seen kids jump so far when it would launch up at them..LOL


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad some people got theirs to work. Mine worked fine when I first brought it home and tested it. I set it up on Halloween and the first time it was activated, the gear to bring it back down stripped. The sound and lights don't shut off until it is in the down position, so it just kept on making noise. I decided to remove the batteries and put it away. Maybe I'll get the chance to rebuild it during the off season, but it was a bust this year.


----------

